# German Christmas Market recommendations please



## mandyandandy

We have been to them for the past 3 years and done

Aachen - 3 times and love it
Cologne last year - 6 markets 5 where excellent
Monschau - 2 times and really love it
Brugge - disappointed


Also did Lille and Tournai

Just cannot remember others that people have said were good, north of the country or France if that good. 

Many thanks as always,
Mandy


----------



## aldhp21

Hi Mandy,

I'm thinking of doing the same this year. Haven't been before and the Aachen one appeals to me as it's not too big a drive. Were you able to park up near the town.

Regards
Alan


----------



## cronkle

Last year we went to the markets in Trier and Bernkaste-Kues.

The one in Trier is near to the cathedral and was quite large. About a mile and a half from the stellplatz.

In Bernkastel-Kues you can park quite close to the small but pretty market.

We also enjoyed the market at Aachen which is also by the cathedral and also about a mile and a half from the stellplatz. We did see that there was a bus stop near to the site and a number of people were going into the town that way.


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

Come out of the large Aire in Aachen turn right and short walk to bottom of hill. Stand outside the garage at bus stop and catch number 21 bus this drops you right next to the base of the market and you just walk up the hill to the rest of it. 

Coming back you stand across the road from where you got off which is a large bus stop with many stopping there, again get on the number 21 and you want the hospital stop. 

Our favourite market and the Aire has EHU , try to avoid a Saturday night both Aire and Market are heaving and you don't get to see much. 

If you need more info just ask. 
Thanks for suggestions so far
Mandy


----------



## CliffyP

mandyandandy said:


> We have been to them for the past 3 years and done
> 
> Aachen - 3 times and love it
> Cologne last year - 6 markets 5 where excellent
> Monschau - 2 times and really love it
> Brugge - disappointed
> 
> Also did Lille and Tournai
> 
> Just cannot remember others that people have said were good, north of the country or France if that good.
> 
> Many thanks as always,
> Mandy


Berlin has over 100 markets in and around the city, well worth a visit :wink:


----------



## StanDup

One of our favourites has been Dusseldorf. 

It's quite a large market with several areas scattered in and around the Altstadt including an outdoor ice rink. There's plenty to explore for a weekend, and of course the Stellplatz is by the Altstadt and the Rhine.

Barry


----------



## mandyandandy

Thanks for these, Berlin is just a little far for 4 days and only 1 driver. 
Did look at Dussledorf and wondered what it was like, will look into it further so thanks for that.

Loads come up on the map http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/ , its just knowing what they are like and if there is anywhere to park up for the night.

Thanks again
Mandy


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Nurnberg - may be a little too far..........but the original and best!!!!

See here:

http://www.christkindlesmarkt.de/english/index.php?rid=2

Good campsite near to the Messe in the south of the city, and local train in to the centre.....

Another would be Rothenburg - again, may be a little too far....

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/rothenburg_christmas_market.htm

This link has info on many markets planned this year:

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/

HTH
Carl


----------



## Baron1

Have you tried the Valkenburg market? It's in caves and the atmosphere is very Christmassy! It's our favourite.

www.christmasmarkets.com/.../valkenburg-christmas-market.html -

Rgds Mel.


----------



## IanA

Cologne, Trier, Aachen, Valkenburg, Monschau - absolute must - in the evening if possible. Cologne usually has some good shop displays of Nativity scennes, and one of the larger stores has a display full of Steiff animals that are all animated - great for adults as well as children.

We went one year and got a leaflet from the tourist info which listed all the local markets. The leaflet gave all the train times and dates, so you could try and find that.

We've never made it to Black Forest - waiting until my tyres wear out and I can buy some winter ones.

We have a tradition - father-in-law has a glass of Gluhwein in every market, I have a sausage of some kind. We were doing at least three markets some days, so he was p*ssed and I got fatter. My wife just spent all the money.


----------



## peejay

Hi Mandy,

Apart from the ones mentioned I can recommend a few others a bit further east...

Braunschweig, fairly big one and a really nice setting around the cathedral. There is a free stellplatz nearby...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=320

Wolfenbuttel, nice little one with loads of charm, once again theres a free stellplatz nearby...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4876

Pete


----------



## Boff

Hi!



peejay said:


> Braunschweig, fairly big one and a really nice setting around the cathedral.


I can only second that one. But then I have to admit I am biased, and childhood memories might blur my objectivity, because Braunschweig is my birthplace. :wink:

Otherwise I would really recommend Nuremberg, the Christkindlesmarkt there has probably the longest tradition of all, and is really nice and not as touristy as e.g. Rothenburg.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## mandyandandy

Don't know how but missed some of these on original thread, 

Thanks again all, leaving it to Andy this year so still waiting to see what he has decided, will point him in this direction again. 

Mandy


----------



## teemyob

*same*

We want to do the same this year (2012). Koln looks the closest. Are there plenty of Stelplatz and transport do we know please?

TM


----------



## Stanner

Aachen and Monschau are closer than Koln.

And Monschau is on the way to Luxembourg to fill up for the return journey.

PS Ferry- Valkenburg - Aachen - Monschau - Bernkastel Kues - Trier - Luxembourg - Ferry is a reasonable round trip if you have a week.


----------



## tonyt

IanA said:


> ......................We have a tradition - father-in-law has a glass of Gluhwein in every market, I have a sausage of some kind. We were doing at least three markets some days, so he was p*ssed and I got fatter. My wife just spent all the money.


We've been to the Cologne markets a number of times and usually pick up a mug of Gluhwein as we enter the market and another on the way out - there are 6 markets so we literally stagger back from the last one. Rudolphplatz has to be our favourite there.


----------



## Hawcara

Silly question perhaps, but when do the markets start and finish?


----------



## GEMMY

All different:

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/

tony


----------



## Twm-Twp

I know it's not in Germany - but the stunning town of Colmar in the Alsace region of France is close enough to the German border (and the Black Forest) to recommend it to you ...... the town itself has a wonderful medieval 'centre' and there are numerous Xmas markets dotted around the old town. Lots of different themes and the lighting used on all the old buildings is a great spectacle.

There is a very good campsite on the outskirts of Colmar and within walking distance of the town .... I'm sure Mr Google will tell you if the site is open.


----------



## oldtart

We went to Leipzig last year. It was wonderful. My favourite so far.

Cologne is great because they are all in walking distance from the cathedral.

Val


----------



## Leftlegger

Only been the once,Had a course to do just out of Frankfurt,EMC2.
Couple of us took the train,easy to work it out,to Frankfurt,absolutely tipping it down but bought a raincoat in an Aldi and after a few applewines had a great time,large market loads of stalls and the shops all open with special offers.Wonderfull atmosphere and highly recommended.


----------



## carol

I have been to the Stuttgart Christmas market and can recommend that one. We have friends nr Stuttgart so haven't been in mh although I know there is a stellplatz at Rall (Hymer dealers) in Sindlefingen or bobkingen (get the 2 mixed up)

Carol


----------



## teemyob

*1500 mile trip*



Twm-Twp said:


> I know it's not in Germany - but the stunning town of Colmar in the Alsace region of France is close enough to the German border (and the Black Forest) to recommend it to you ...... the town itself has a wonderful medieval 'centre' and there are numerous Xmas markets dotted around the old town. Lots of different themes and the lighting used on all the old buildings is a great spectacle.
> 
> There is a very good campsite on the outskirts of Colmar and within walking distance of the town .... I'm sure Mr Google will tell you if the site is open.


That ones out. It is a 1500 mile round trip from our house.


----------



## teemyob

*1700*



oldtart said:


> We went to Leipzig last year. It was wonderful. My favourite so far.
> 
> Cologne is great because they are all in walking distance from the cathedral.
> 
> Val


Leipzig is 1700 miles return!


----------



## mandyandandy

Looks like Aachan as we can't resist and did miss it last year. Munster was excellent and we stayed on Aire which we had to ourselves and just trammed it in, short walk from aire, tram takes you to edge of market. 

May do Tournai again as it is good for on way home but will depend on its start date not looked yet. 

Going on 26th back on 31st same amount of time as usual but still worth it. 

Mandy


----------



## Stanner

Wallonia (French Belgium) Christmas markets.

http://www.belgiumtheplaceto.be/chr...s-the-southern-belgian-region-of-wallonia.php

Edit

The Flanders (Dutch Belgium) ones are hidden away in here.

http://events.visitflanders.co.uk/s...0/11/2012&display_end_date=31/12/2012&x=0&y=0


----------

